# Miley Cyrus-Video: Krasser Auftritt bei den AMAs!



## Mandalorianer (22 Nov. 2010)

*Als Sängerin unschlagbar
Miley Cyrus-Video: Krasser Auftritt bei den AMAs!​*
Es war DAS Spektakel schlechthin: Letzte Nacht wurden in Los Angeles die American Music Awards verliehen. Schon vor der eigentlichen Veranstaltung sorgten die Stars und Sternchen auf dem roten Teppich mit ihren Outfits für einen Augenschmaus. Rihanna (22) erschien in einem durchsichtigen, roten Kleid und überraschte mit wilder Lockenfrisur, Teenie-Star Willow Smith (10) setzte immerhin auf eine ungewöhnliche Kreation und Miley Cyrus (17) sah in ihrem weißen Dress nahezu aus wie eine Braut.

Auch wenn die Hannah Montana-Darstellerin bei der Verleihung keinen Preis absahnte, konnte sie die Zuschauer zumindest auf der Bühne mit ihrem Gesang überzeugen. Aus ihrem Album „Can't be tamed“ gab sie den Song „Forgiveness and love“ zum Besten – und das auf eine ziemlich überzeugende und romantische Art und Weise!

*Aber seht selbst, was Miley live als Sängerin so drauf hat:

​*
*und Morgen wird sie 18 Jahre alt :WOW::WOW::WOW:​*


----------



## Katzun (22 Nov. 2010)

bin eigentlich kein fan ihrer musik, aber das lied und der auftritt ist wirklich gut:thumbup:


----------



## Punisher (22 Nov. 2010)

Miley ist geil


----------

